# LGB Genesis Engine w/55027 Decoder



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently decided to covert the engine from battery powered back to track power. The engine functions properly on analog power, but when I switch to DCC, I have no lights. Under analog power all lights function properly except for the rear headlight. Any suggestions? What CV and value resets the Decoder to factory settings? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV 55 to 55 resets the decoder to factory values.


https://www.trainli.com/USER-GUIDE-PDF/Accessories/lgb-55027-user-guide.pdf


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS, my bad Only the 55020, 22021 and onboard use CV 55. 55027 uses CV 7 and there are 3 different resets available. I did attach a link to the manual in my first post.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan, is it possible to program the 55027 using Digitrax? When I change the CV it returns “good”, but when I recheck the value it hasn’t changed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV7 is the manufacturer firmware version number and can not be changed on any Manufacturers decoder. So it is a read only but when you write to it on the 55027 is goes to a reset area of the firmware and performs the action you selected.
Same thing for CV8, the manfacturer ID number.


----------

